# Favorite Poconos Timeshare Property?



## RLS50 (Oct 15, 2020)

Just curious if anyone can share their experiences / opinions on the various Pocono timeshare properties?

What property is your favorite and why?   

Considering potentially purchasing a deeded week, or Wyndham points for access to their properties for shorter stays. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## wackymother (Oct 15, 2020)

Definitely the 3brs at Villas at Fairway are the nicest. (I hear the smaller units are not great.) We haven't been there in a few years, but we love them.

If you are buying to trade and you want Wyndham, then Shawnee. But I doubt that you get much trading power from Shawnee, even in high summer. There are a couple of newish sections there that are nicer than the others. Shawnee used to have day use, so check into that if you are looking at Shawnee.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 15, 2020)

Here is a thread on Wyndham's properties








						Shawnee Village - Poconos
					

Quick question for anyone who stayed at Shawnee Village..what is it like staying there?  I have a reservation for early November.  The reviews haven't been good, unless it's at Crestview.  Does anyone know how you are able to get into Crestview is it a request?   Thanks for the info!!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## wackymother (Oct 16, 2020)

needhelp said:


> Here is a thread on Wyndham's properties
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They talk about Crestview being the best at Shawnee, but I have never once seen it available for exchange on RCI--and I check that area constantly. I don't see any availability on II either. Is it ever available?


----------



## needhelp (Oct 16, 2020)

wackymother said:


> They talk about Crestview being the best at Shawnee, but I have never once seen it available for exchange on RCI--and I check that area constantly. I don't see any availability on II either. Is it ever available?


I am a Wyndham owner, so I have not tried to book through RCI. Crestview doesn't have that many rooms, so it is hard to get. We stayed in them for spring break, I booked at the 10 month mark.
We have also stayed in Ridge Top and River Village.
River Village is not in the same area as the others, it  near the Shawnee Inn. I did not like these rooms, the only good thing was the dedicated parking space and wood burning fireplace.
Ridge Top was older and outdated (compared to other Wyndham resorts) but they have plenty of space. We did get the mattress replaced for one of the beds in the 2nd bedrooms. 
Both Ridge Top and River Village are townhouse style units.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 16, 2020)

needhelp said:


> I am a Wyndham owner, so I have not tried to book through RCI. Crestview doesn't have that many rooms, so it is hard to get. We stayed in them for spring break, I booked at the 10 month mark.
> We have also stayed in Ridge Top and River Village.
> River Village is not in the same area as the others, it  near the Shawnee Inn. I did not like these rooms, the only good thing was the dedicated parking space and wood burning fireplace.
> Ridge Top was older and outdated (compared to other Wyndham resorts) but they have plenty of space. We did get the mattress replaced for one of the beds in the 2nd bedrooms.
> Both Ridge Top and River Village are townhouse style units.




Its number in RCI begins with an A. That means something...I just can't remember what. 

Have you gotten Crestview through II?


----------



## missyrcrews (Oct 16, 2020)

We've stayed in Ridge Top Village and in Fairview.  The Fairview units were o-l-d and really not kept up well.   The Ridge Top one really wasn't horrible.  Not as clean as I might have liked, but loads of space.  Our big sticking point was the fact that the units weren't ready at checkin.  We waited several HOURS for them to be ready, and then like I said, they weren't that clean.  The location was nice, though.  We've also stayed at Tanglwood up in Hawley, and Eagle Village at Tamiment.  Shawnee was the best for location...but the Pocono resorts are most definitely older/more dated than any others we've stayed in.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 16, 2020)

We've also been to Split Rock, which is pretty nice (we were in Willowbrook). But again, years ago.


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 16, 2020)

We also stayed at Split Rock ~ in the Willowbrook section.  We loved it there, it's dated but was clean and comfortable.  We had the 2 bedroom unit which is A and B.  Both sides are almost identical and it was ideal for two couples.  Up at the main lodge there is a restaurant, a small cafe' (pizza & sandwiches), and a small market for essentials.  Also there is a large indoor pool practically in the lobby.  A car is a must.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 16, 2020)

needhelp said:


> I am a Wyndham owner, so ..........Ridge Top was older and outdated (compared to other Wyndham resorts) but they have plenty of space. We did get the mattress replaced for one of the beds in the 2nd bedrooms.
> 
> Both Ridge Top and River Village are townhouse style units.


I am reading this thread because :

With Covid 19 likely a travel complication for the foreseeable future; I am starting to look at these
TOWNHOUSE STYLE UNITS  for potential future vacations

PROS
no elevators
limited need for social distancing from other guests due to unit format.
most seem to have. version of “dedicated “ parking per unit.

CONS
older style units & furnishings.
Upkeep of (some) resorts with this type of TS unit.

For now we cannot drive to anything in USA - due to the border travel restriction-so I am really just doing research for 2021 or 2022.


----------



## moonstone (Oct 16, 2020)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I am reading this thread because :
> With Covid 19 likely a travel complication for the foreseeable future; I am starting to look at these
> TOWNHOUSE STYLE UNITS  for potential future vacations
> PROS
> ...



We actually prefer townhouse style units, even before Covid. We like to be able to park in front of our front door and not have to schlep all our stuff (I bring lots!) from a parking lot through a building, up an elevator and along a hallway to our unit. Of course you don't always get a good view from a ground floor level but we had a lovely view into the forest from our unit at Shawnee Village last year and since there was nobody in the adjoining unit all week it was very quiet inside. 


~Diane


----------



## pedro47 (Oct 17, 2020)

gnipgnop said:


> We also stayed at Split Rock ~ in the Willowbrook section.  We loved it there, it's dated but was clean and comfortable.  We had the 2 bedroom unit which is A and B.  Both sides are almost identical and it was ideal for two couples.  Up at the main lodge there is a restaurant, a small cafe' (pizza & sandwiches), and a small market for essentials.  Also there is a large indoor pool practically in the lobby.  A car is a must.


We also stayed at Split Rock many, many, many years ago. It was ok. The onsite amenities were excellent.  It had a large  indoor pool and a nice restaurant.. However, we will never return; our villa needed to be updated and our villa was just to dark inside for my spouse.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 17, 2020)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> I am reading this thread because :
> 
> With Covid 19 likely a travel complication for the foreseeable future; I am starting to look at these
> TOWNHOUSE STYLE UNITS  for potential future vacations
> ...




I agree with you about the townhouse units. One more con, though--in some locations there are a lot of steps to get to your unit, and then of course many of them have steps inside. Just one more thing to think about for those who can't do steps.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 18, 2020)

wackymother said:


> I agree with you about the townhouse units. One more con, though--in some locations there are a lot of steps to get to your unit, and then of course many of them have steps inside. Just one more thing to think about for those who can't do steps.


Yes, I agree with both of you.
But at Shawnee, the Ridge Top units we stayed in did not have dedicated parking. We went for Thanksgiving and we had to park in the no parking area in front of the dumpsters on multiple occasions. There are long walkway  with steps to your car.
River Village has a dedicate spot, but there is a steep  multi-tier stairway.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 18, 2020)

Yes, we stayed at River Village II years and years ago, when we were young and spry, and even then I remember being a little overwhelmed by the number of steps.


----------



## RLS50 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks for all the responses, appreciate the info.


I saw Tanglwood Resort mentioned, right by Lake Wallenpaupack.   Any opinions on that property specifically?


----------



## wackymother (Oct 22, 2020)

RLS50 said:


> Thanks for all the responses, appreciate the info.
> 
> 
> I saw Tanglwood Resort mentioned, right by Lake Wallenpaupack.   Any opinions on that property specifically?


I feel like we might have stayed there in the 80s. Only the dimmest memories, unfortunately. How are the reviews?

Are we talking about visiting these timeshares, or buying them? We visit the Poconos every couple of years and enjoy our time at different timeshares, but honestly I wouldn't buy there unless it was one of the big places. And even then only if I wanted to stay there every year.


----------



## mpizza (Oct 22, 2020)

RLS50 said:


> Thanks for all the responses, appreciate the info.
> 
> 
> I saw Tanglwood Resort mentioned, right by Lake Wallenpaupack. Any opinions on that property specifically?



I owned at Tanglwood and the units located right across the street from Lake Wallenpaupak were old, but maintained. The pool, activity center and check-in were all located near those units.

I recall that there were some units located in other areas (had to drive to them after checking-in.) I think ski side and golf course units. I understand those units and property have been sold.

We liked the proximity to Lake Wallenpaupak for fishing, boating and hiking. It is more of an independent place to stay than a resort with lots of on-site activities.

I understand Woodloch Resort  has timeshares and that it is a highly-rated family resort and spa.

Maria


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 28, 2020)

mpizza said:


> I owned at Tanglwood and the units located right across the street from Lake Wallenpaupak were old, but maintained. The pool, activity center and check-in were all located near those units.
> 
> I recall that there were some units located in other areas (had to drive to them after checking-in.) I think ski side and golf course units. I understand those units and property have been sold.
> 
> ...



Hi Maria-
I just put a week on hold for early June at Tanglwood. We had 16 TPUs that needed to be booked by 12/31/20 for use no later than 6/30/21. The Poconos are one area of PA we've not explored and like the fact that it is within a days drive for us. I went for a 2 bedroom 6/4 and plan on calling the resort to be sure there are two bathrooms before we invite another couple to join us. 
We are independent travelers who enjoy golf, hiking and DH likes fishing. Are there boat rental and docking options available do you know? Any further ideas/info will be much appreciated!
Barb


----------



## wackymother (Oct 28, 2020)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Hi Maria-
> I just put a week on hold for early June at Tanglwood. We had 16 TPUs that needed to be booked by 12/31/20 for use no later than 6/30/21. The Poconos are one area of PA we've not explored and like the fact that it is within a days drive for us. I went for a 2 bedroom 6/4 and plan on calling the resort to be sure there are two bathrooms before we invite another couple to join us.
> We are independent travelers who enjoy golf, hiking and DH likes fishing. Are there boat rental and docking options available do you know? Any further ideas/info will be much appreciated!
> Barb



I am really looking forward to you going and reporting back! We love the Poconos.


----------



## mpizza (Oct 28, 2020)

Yes, there were boat rentals on Lake Wallenpaupak.

If you enjoy hiking, Bushkill Falls is very scenic.

The Settlers Inn restaurant in Hawley is a favorite!

Enjoy a wonderful trip and please report back on your experience!

Maria


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 29, 2020)

Even though I've not explored the Poconos, I did spend a summer decades ago at Camp Little Flower in Tobyhanna.

And one of my earliest jobs was as a human answering machine for a tiny travel agency in Flushing NY that specialized in booking Pocono honeymoon resorts....private cabins with heart-shaped tubs but communal meals and group activities. Rumor had it that if a couple was late to breakfast the resort director would encourage the other honeymooners to surround their cabin and chant, "We know what you're doing"!
Ah, the good old days.....


----------



## wackymother (Oct 29, 2020)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Even though I've not explored the Poconos, I did spend a summer decades ago at Camp Little Flower in Tobyhanna.
> 
> And one of my earliest jobs was as a human answering machine for a tiny travel agency in Flushing NY that specialized in booking Pocono honeymoon resorts....private cabins with heart-shaped tubs but communal meals and group activities. Rumor had it that if a couple was late to breakfast the resort director would encourage the other honeymooners to surround their cabin and chant, "We know what you're doing"!
> Ah, the good old days.....


Would you believe there is still one place in the Poconos that has heart-shaped tubs? And champagne-glass tubs!


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 30, 2020)

wackymother said:


> Would you believe there is still one place in the Poconos that has heart-shaped tubs? And champagne-glass tubs!



Yes we were there many years ago!


----------



## gnipgnop (Oct 30, 2020)

ha, ha, ha!!!   We spent out honeymoon in the Pocono's in 1961 at the Mt. Airy Lodge.  Was a beautiful spot.  Now it's a Casino.


----------



## wackymother (Oct 30, 2020)

gnipgnop said:


> ha, ha, ha!!!   We spent out honeymoon in the Pocono's in 1961 at the Mt. Airy Lodge.  Was a beautiful spot.  Now it's a Casino.


----------



## gnipgnop (Nov 5, 2020)

Wow!!!  Just as I remember.  Thanks for sharing this video.  I got a good laugh and a lot of good memories from watching it.


----------



## wackymother (Nov 5, 2020)

gnipgnop said:


> Wow!!!  Just as I remember.  Thanks for sharing this video.  I got a good laugh and a lot of good memories from watching it.



You know, if we ever get to travel again--Villa Roma in the Catskills is not unlike this, even today. It really is a fun place to visit!


----------



## Sea Six (Jan 12, 2021)

My very first timeshare was West Wood at Split Rock in the PA Poconos.  That was 1979,  and a 20 year term.  We loved the townhouse layout, the sauna!, and the fireplace, even if the bedrooms on the lower floor were a little weird.  Best thing there was the Galleria building - indoor pool, game rooms, indoor tennis,  restaurant, and a bowling alley!  Also, outside ski slope, skating pond near the hotel, which made for so much to do during the winter. They lost us the year I invited some friends up to use our space and the resort didn't think to leave sheets on the beds.  That was a MAJOR disappointment.  But, we had some GREAT times there due to the amenities.  I hear they now have an indoor water park, so I guess if I was going to that area I would consider my options.


----------



## wackymother (Jan 13, 2021)

I made a reservation for next Xmas at Villas of Fairway. The 3brs there are huge and beautiful--it's actually our favorite place in the Poconos. (I hear the smaller units are not as nice.)


----------

